# What modifier and CPT code are reported for the anesthesiologist and CRNA services?



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

30 year old patient has anesthesia for an extensive spinal procedure with instrumentation under general anesthesia. Anesthesiologist performed all required steps for medical direction and was not medically directing any other services at the time. What modifier and CPT code are reported for the anesthesiologist and CRNA services?

00670-AA

00670-QK and 00670-QX

00670-QK and 00670-QZ

00670-QY and 00670-QX


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 26, 2012)

QY and QX


----------

